# Angelfish and tetra suggestions?



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

My angelfish are the size of probably the average palm, it seems like no fish I put in there with them make it out alive
Got a school of 6 neon tetras and the stores last 4 cardinals, 4 days later had 7 so I moved them into my 30g
Got 6 rainbowthreadfins, 2 days later had 4, moved them in with cardinals
Got 10 rummynose tetras, which were bigger than the cardinals, about 5 hours later had 6, moved them into my 30g
Got 6 cherrybarbs, a day later had 2, moved them into my 30g
Color wise my tank looks a bit plain, which is why I was going towards pretty fish, so fish like black skirt tetras don't really grab my attention
My rasbora have been fine with my angels
It's a 50g pentagon tank
2 angelfish
6 rasbora
7 albino corries
1 rubberlip pleco and a vampire shrimp
So my question is, does anyone have any suggestions for tankmates?
I would love a shoaling fish
Please and thank you


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

To be honest, I have never had any luck putting things in with angels. The main reason why I dont have them anymore lol. Anything that was smaller than them, they ate, and anything larger, nipped at their fins. You might have success if you add more hiding places and get faster fish that will stay at a different level of the tank than your angels, but no promises on that one unfortunately.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

The rasbora are schooling fish, and if they're fine, you might try other species of rasbora. Danios get pretty big, depending on the type. Pretty fast, too. They also don't have fancy fins, so they're less of a target. The downside is that their colours are subtle in most species. I believe that rasboras are a type of danio, so logically you could keep other kinds. What kind of rasbora do you have?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Rule of thumb: anything that can fit in an angels mouth, will! They are cichlids and people forget this a lot of times. I have in with my angels...2 BN plecos, 2 kribensis, 1 rainbow shark, 3 paradise fish. I love that tank! I have interesting and colorful fish. Now I have a bigger tank. But I recommend dwarf cichlids and some gouramis.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

when I had angels thay were in the tank by themself.


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

hotwingz said:


> Rule of thumb: anything that can fit in an angels mouth, will! They are cichlids and people forget this a lot of times. I have in with my angels...2 BN plecos, 2 kribensis, 1 rainbow shark, 3 paradise fish. I love that tank! I have interesting and colorful fish. Now I have a bigger tank. But I recommend dwarf cichlids and some gouramis.


I had Kribs in with them, but moved the kribs out because I wanted to keep the tank south american


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

DarkestCloud said:


> The rasbora are schooling fish, and if they're fine, you might try other species of rasbora. Danios get pretty big, depending on the type. Pretty fast, too. They also don't have fancy fins, so they're less of a target. The downside is that their colours are subtle in most species. I believe that rasboras are a type of danio, so logically you could keep other kinds. What kind of rasbora do you have?


I saw the leopard skin danios, looked really nice and yellow-blue, but they didn't seem to school in the tank. I have harlequin rasbora


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

When introducing new fish to an established tank one of the best things you can do for the newbies is to re-arrange the tank to eliminate pre-determined territories.. Another benefit would be to provide "out of site" blockage via plants or structure. I keep neons/cardinals, black neons with my Angels... All peacefull co-existence except with other Angels when interested in breeding.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm surprised the rummynose didn't work out. I have had 7 of these along with some cories and two very large amano shrimp in with a breeding pair of angels for about a year and a half with no issues. 

Blood fin tetras are a little larger and great schoolers.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was told when I got my angels if I wanted fish with them that I had to start out when they were young/small, otherwise the angels would see them as food.


----------



## smoothmf (May 22, 2013)

I guess i am just lucky. I have a 29 gal. with an angel with guppies,platy, neon tetras, and mollies and they get along great


----------

